# Nehru Place, any good dealers??



## HellKing (Mar 14, 2008)

Hii guys!!

I'll be going to Nehru Place to check out my graphics card and psu. I don't exactly know a dealer there so wanna suggest some good dealers to me???


----------



## monkey (Mar 14, 2008)

Cost-to-Cost / Computer Empire / SMC International


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 14, 2008)

Also check RR system.


----------



## gapchoo009 (Mar 15, 2008)

You have to go to  the main distributor in nehru place mujhe nam yaad nahi aa raha baat mein tell . please dont go to empire shop


----------



## mon_day (Apr 20, 2009)

I would suggest a place where you should not go .There is a shop by the name of "cost to cost computer " shop.They are big CHEATERS in my opinion. if you want good after sales service then pls strictly avoid this shop. when you will go to buy at this shop then the people there will be very cordial and you will be given proper attention. After that if by luck you dont get any problem in your product then its fine else you would be fully harassed. if you will go to them with your problem no body would listen you and their after sales service is very very bad.....
i have been a victim of these people and suggest you to avoid this shop.


----------



## bajaj151 (Apr 20, 2009)

From where I can buy BenQ E2200HD as my friend went to nehru and he is saying its not available there  ?


----------

